# vale madres



## bellota32

Hola a todos: 
?Vale madres puede ser sinónimo de da igual? 
Muchísimas gracias. 
B.


----------



## Diddy

me vale madres, es lo mismo que decir: me da igual... / me da lo mismo porque no me importa...
Saludos,


----------



## bellota32

muchas gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aunque si te algo o alguien "(no) vale madres" puede ser que es de mala calidad o que no sirve para nada.

-Le pedí a Juan que me ayudara mañana.
-No va a ir... ese güey no vale madres.

- Tienes que venir a la reunión.
- A mí tu reunión me vale madre. No voy a ir.

- Mi TV ya valió madre. Se le cayó el cinescopio.

- No entres ahí. Dijo que quería estar solo.
- Me vale madre. Tengo que ir al baño.


----------



## susantash

Hola a todos!
Por lo que yo interpreto "me vale madre" significa "me importa un carajo" no?
Estaba pensando en una parte de la canción "no es lo mismo" de Alejandro Sanz, que dice "...y lo que opinen de nosotros ... a mi me vale madre" Siginifica lo mismo en España? (Me vale madre = me importa un carajo)(En el español de España)
A ver que dicen mis compañeros foreros españoles! (y cualquier otro que pueda aportar ideas.)


----------



## mirx

susantash said:


> Hola a todos!
> Por lo que yo interpreto "me vale madre" significa "me importa un carajo" no?
> Estaba pensando en una parte de la canción "no es lo mismo" de Alejandro Sanz, que dice "...y lo que opinen de nosotros ... a mi me vale madre" Siginifica lo mismo en España? (Me vale madre = me importa un carajo)(En el español de España)
> A ver que dicen mis compañeros foreros españoles! (y cualquier otro que pueda aportar ideas.)


 
No creo que signifique lo mismo en España, por otro lado muchos artistas alteran las letras de sus canciones especialmente para las ediciones mexicanas. No sé si la versión original de Sanz diga eso, pero una de las versiones que escuche no decía "a mí me vale madre".

Maná es otro grupo que cambia las letras. "Por que me vale, vale, vale, me vale gorro" -versión radio-. Uilizan _me vale madre_ en los conciertos y en los discos.


----------



## flljob

Me vale gorro es igual a me vale madres. Pero si de veras algo no te importa absolutamente nada, debes decir "me vale tres madres".

En Monterrey dicen "No vale madres" (al parecer también en Torreón, Coahuila).


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Me vale gorro es igual a me vale madres. Pero si de veras algo no te importa absolutamente nada, *debes decir "me vales tres madres".*
> 
> En Monterrey dicen "No vale madres" (al parecer también en Torreón, Coahuila).



¿Así que debo decir "me vale 3 madres"?, No 4 ni 5, sino 3. Pues bueno, lo tomaré en cuenta, esto es nuevo para mí.

En Durango se dice igual que en Monterrey, Torreón y por mi experiencia en el DF.


----------



## flljob

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aunque si te algo o alguien _*"(no)*_ vale madres" puede ser que es de mala calidad o que no sirve para nada.
> 
> -Le pedí a Juan que me ayudara mañana.
> -No va a ir... ese güey _*no *_vale madres.
> 
> - Tienes que venir a la reunión.
> - A mí tu reunión me vale madre. No voy a ir.
> 
> - Mi TV ya valió madre. Se le cayó el cinescopio.
> 
> - No entres ahí. Dijo que quería estar solo.
> - Me vale madre. Tengo que ir al baño.


En Monterrey he oído decir que algo "*no* vale madres" cuando ese algo es de muy poco valor o algo es de muy mala calidad. Esto nunca lo he oído en México. Veo que Toño Torreón lo usa así.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> En Monterrey he oído decir que algo "*no* vale madres" cuando ese algo es de muy poco valor o algo es de muy mala calidad. Esto nunca lo he oído en México. Veo que Toño Torreón lo usa así.
> 
> Saludos



También en Durango se usa así. Supongo que por México te refieres al DF, pues la verdad no me he fijado pero yo pensaba que era algo de todo el país.


----------



## Alma Shofner

mirx said:


> ¿Así que debo decir "me vale 3 madres"?, No 4 ni 5, sino 3. Pues bueno, lo tomaré en cuenta, esto es nuevo para mí.
> 
> En Durango se dice igual que en Monterrey, Torreón y por mi experiencia en el DF.


 
¿Me vale 3 madres? Nunca lo he escuchado especificando cuantas madres les vale. 

Es más, lo he escuchado en singular: "me vale madre"

En Sonora también se usa la forma negativa como Toño lo indicó:


> Aunque si te algo o alguien "(no) vale madres" puede ser que es de mala calidad o que no sirve para nada.
> 
> -Le pedí a Juan que me ayudara mañana.
> -No va a ir... ese güey no vale madres.


 Creo que en la forma singular. No vale madre.



> En Monterrey he oído decir que algo "*no* vale madres" cuando ese algo es de muy poco valor o algo es de muy mala calidad. Esto nunca lo he oído en la Cd. de México? el estado de México?. Veo que Toño Torreón lo usa así.
> 
> Saludos


 
En realidad uno puede encontrarse con expresiones muy creativas y pueden decir como mencionó flljob cuántas madres les vale. 

A la madre se le usa a veces como sinónimo de lo máximo y en este caso como nada.

Me vale madre=no me importa nada=me da igual.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sí, me refiero al DF. Los chilangos nunca dicen que algo *no* vale madres. Si dices "a mí esto no me vale madres" quieres decir que *sí* te importa. En el norte tal vez los conflictos edípicos son más graves y prefieren decir que algo *no* vale madres.

Alma: fue precisamente a un sonorense, radicado en Baja California, a quien oí decir "Me vale tres madres".

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Los chilangos nunca dicen que algo *no* vale madres. Si dices "a mí esto no me vale madres" quieres decir que *sí* te importa.
> Saludos




Tampoco en el resto de México.

Algo *no vale madres*. Per no se dice que a *uno* no *le *vale madres.

Esta computadora no sirve. No vale madres.-la computadora-.
Me vale madres que no sirva, a mí me das el trabajo como te lo pedí.


----------



## flljob

¿Te vale madres perder tu empleo?
No, no me vale madres.

En el sur (DF, Hidalgo, Guerrero, Oaxaca, que son los lugares que conozco) jamás dirías que una computadora no vale madres. Si se descompone o es muy chafa dices: valió madres, vale madres.

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

susantash said:


> Hola a todos!
> Por lo que yo interpreto "me vale madre" significa "me importa un carajo" no?
> Estaba pensando en una parte de la canción "no es lo mismo" de Alejandro Sanz, que dice "...y lo que opinen de nosotros ... a mi me vale madre" Siginifica lo mismo en España? (Me vale madre = me importa un carajo)(En el español de España)
> A ver que dicen mis compañeros foreros españoles! (y cualquier otro que pueda aportar ideas.)


 
En España no se usa, es más, la mayoría de la gente sería incapaz de entender su significado.


----------



## Columela

En la Cd. de México también se dice “me vale queso”  cuando algo no me importa nada o  algo me da igual.
 
 
Saludos


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Hola foreros! 

Creo que esto ha de ser mi frase favorita, pero sé que es muy regional (mexicano). Quisiera saber cómo lo dicen ustedes en sus dialectos respectivos. Y si posible una variación "internacional" que todos entenderían. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## jorgema

¿Es tu favorita? Vaya con los gustos. A mí me suena vulgarísima, pero en fin. Un equivalente, también vulgar y muy usual en el Perú, es_ "me importa un pito"._


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> ¿Es tu favorita? Vaya con los gustos. A mí me suena vulgarísima, pero en fin. Un equivalente, también vulgar y muy usual en el Perú, es_ "me importa un pito"._



Qué curioso. En España, *me importa un pito* suena más bien ñoño. En mi zona, una forma *muy* malsonante de expresar lo mismo es _me suda la polla_. ¿Crees que habría una forma común a todos y similar al original en cuanto a registro?

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Lurrezko said:


> Qué curioso. En España, *me importa un pito* suena más bien ñoño. En mi zona, una forma *muy* malsonante de expresar lo mismo es _me suda la polla_. ¿Crees que habría una forma común a todos y similar al original en cuanto a registro?



Lo de polla en el Perú se entendería (ya con tanto cine español, estamos al corriente de ciertos modismos), pero claro que no sería usual. No sé si habría una forma común a la frase original de la consulta, aunque acá en Nueva York esa frase la entienden todos los hispanos, sean o no mexicanos. Para mí, la apuesta más segura es hacia alguna frase que contenga la palabra "mierda". De hecho, esa frase la he escuchado también alguna vez así, cambiando el eufemismo 'madres' por 'mierda' (el _"me vale"_ me suena típicamente mexicano).


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, yo pensaba lo mismo: quizá _me importa una mierda_. En España los eufemismos habituales son un pito/un rábano/un pepino, pero el registro ya no es el mismo, creo.

Saludos


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, yo pensaba lo mismo: quizá _me importa una mierda_. En España los eufemismos habituales son un pito/un rábano/un pepino, pero el registro ya no es el mismo, creo.
> 
> Saludos


Eso también lo pensaba yo pero no se me hizo igual de fuerte. :/


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

jorgema said:


> ¿Es tu favorita? Vaya con los gustos. A mí me suena vulgarísima, pero en fin. Un equivalente, también vulgar y muy usual en el Perú, es_ "me importa un pito"._


A cada quien su gusto


----------



## miguel89

Me chupa un huevo / me importa un carajo.


----------



## jorgema

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> A cada quien su gusto




Eso sí. Por cierto, ¿a ti te parece que _'me importa una mierda' _no es igual de fuerte que _'me vale madres'_?


----------



## jorgema

miguel89 said:


> Me importa un carajo.



Cómo pude haber olvidado ésta. Muy usual, y a menudo reducida simplemente a '_¡(y) un carajo!'._


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> Cómo pude haber olvidado ésta. Muy usual, y a menudo reducida simplemente a '_¡(y) un carajo!'._



También en España.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jorgema said:


> así, cambiando el eufemismo 'madres' por 'mierda' (el _"me vale"_ me suena típicamente mexicano).



_Madres _no es ningún eufemismo por _mierda_, te lo aseguro. El eufemismo, aunque muy común efectivamente en México, no lo es aquí.
_Me importa un carajo _me parece perfecto.


----------



## lauranazario

jorgema said:


> Un equivalente, también vulgar y muy usual en el Perú, es_ "me importa un pito"._


Curiosidades del idioma: en Puerto Rico, _me importa un pito_ es la forma más "fina" y menos grosera de indicar "me importa un carajo".

Otra variante que se escucha por acá es "me importa un pepino angolo". 
Desconozco la etimología de la frase.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## flljob

En México lo de pepino inmediatamente se entendería como pene. Y una manera muy vulgar de decir que algo te vale madres es decir que _te vale ver._..

Saludos


----------



## Herenya

Se os olvida el cinematográfico: "me importa un bledo."


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

O el aburridisimo_ me importa un comino_.


----------



## InDana

Una pregunta, como puedo sustituir la grosería vale madres por una no ofensiva que no use ninguna grosería?

El punto es que no me refiero al término me vale madres que significa me da igual, si no que me refiero por ejemplo cuando tienes que hacer mucha tarea y dices "vale madres, tengo mucha tarea" a esa expresión me refiero


----------



## Mister Draken

InDana said:


> Una pregunta, como puedo sustituir la grosería vale madres por una no ofensiva que no use ninguna grosería?
> 
> El punto es que no me refiero al término me vale madres que significa me da igual, si no que me refiero por ejemplo cuando tienes que hacer mucha tarea y dices "vale madres, tengo mucha tarea" a esa expresión me refiero


Me temo que es una pregunta casi exclusivamente para mexicanos. Si vos sos mexicana deberías poder reflexionar sobre qué quiere decir y cómo encontrar un sustituto. Al resto de los hispanoparlantes la expresión necesariamente nos dice poco porque no conocemos el grado de grosería que conlleva. Posiblemente sea una interjección, pero tu puntución no lo indica. Y sería algo así como ¡joder! o, más suavizada, ¡jolines!. O ¡qué fastidio!


----------

